# Seadrift, TX Wade Fishing; 2/25-2/26/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The last couple days here in Seadrift has been a strange bite. Our bigger fish have either scattered with the rise in tide or recovering from a spawn. I know itâ€™s early in the year for that, but we have caught 100â€™s of small male trout the last two days, itâ€™s the only explanation I can figure out. We are still catching a lot of keeper size fish mixed in with the smalls, and plastics have worked better than Corkys or topwaters. 


Curious to see what happens later in the week if this warming trend continues. At this rate it will be a great Spring. Contact me for March-May openings.


----------

